# Vendor to avoid



## John E (Mar 19, 2008)

Don't know how many folks here ever need to buy their own gear but if you do, there's a vendor on Ebay that I'd avoid if I were you.

Goes by the name of Balkowitsch, based in North Dakota.

I enquired about buying one of his products, got a very rude, condescending reply to please take my business elsewhere.

There are too many decent vendors out there to put up with bad ones.

John E.


----------



## reaper (Mar 20, 2008)

That's not a guy, it is a big company.

Did you ask a stupid question or something?


----------



## John E (Mar 20, 2008)

*Well actually...*

it is a guy, a guy named Shane Balkowitsch R.N. to be precise.

As for your gratuitous comment, if asking about the availibility of a vendor's items is as you so eloquently put it " a stupid question..." then yes I guess I did. He, the guy in question, asked me to buy from someone else, so I'm obliging him. 

Thanks for your insight and contribution to the thread.

John E.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 20, 2008)

That's enough of this one.


----------

